

Report Cards from 1920 Manhattan Girls' Trade School and the Stories They Tell - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/id/2301449

======
thedufer
Hey slate.com - when I visit an article on my phone, its because I want to
read it, not see your mobile homepage. Thanks!

~~~
DougWebb
This works: <http://www.slate.com/id/2301449?mobile_redirect=false>

Add ?mobile_redirect=false to the url.

~~~
Hyena
It shouldn't be necessary, especially if the reason for putting it in is that
their mobile site doesn't work well with your device.

